# List of Cliche's



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

To take my mind off of how pissed off I am:

We're just friends (which is why I've been sneaking around and lying)
I need space (get a job a NASA)
I need to find myself (look in a mirror; get a GPS)
You're too controlling (sorry hon - I'll take the handcuffs off)


Anybody else need a break from this ****?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

It's not you - its me...


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I love you , I'm just not in love with you
I want to be married to my lover not my best friend


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You just haven't been there for me

...and after you've pointed out all of the times you've literally been there...

But you haven't been there for me "emotionally"

I mostly started this to help lighten my own mood. But at the same time, these stupid sayings we've all heard are almost impossible to argue with because they truly have little or no meaning most of the time.

I know I've been there "emotionally" - in fact, I'm the only person who could really know that. But its useless to try and convince someone else that something so intangible is true.

Hope I'm not hurting anyone's feelings who may have just recently been given some of these lines, because I know first hand how painful this line of BS can be.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd say they are lame excuses


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

first time i looked at this thread and most say i heard a lot of them and i too feel there just a bunch of BS but you cant make them see that when there upset something or someone else has to get them to see it or realize it sadly that is true in most cases , todays society has made it easy to run from problems instead of facing them and working through them which in most cases not all but most is the best solution and in the end makes for a better relationship with each other


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I never meant to hurt you. 

I only kept doing it because he threatened to tell you.

I don't like violence (???)

It was only enjoyable for a couple years (!!!)

But he kept hitting on me and telling me things I needed to hear.

No, you were not doing anything wrong.

If you cheat it will be worse than what I did because you would be doing it to hurt me.


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

I didn't tell you about it because you wouldn't have understood how innocent it really was.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't tell you the truth because I knew you'd get upset.

I'm not lying ANYMORE (at least not that I've found out about lately)

or

I'm telling the truth NOW


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

" You never put me first in the relationship"

" You know that Ive been unhappy for a long time"

" this thing with her is new, Ive been feeling like this about you for awhile"

"Im sorry I know its for selfish reasons but I just feel like everyone will be happier"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to be happy and i need to find myself to do that
I change my mind everyday
its easier if we comunicate thru text or email


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah my favorites:

"You're not a team player" (translation) [email protected] you, you hogged all the work.

"But it was flattering to hear all of those nice things" (translation) I felt good that someone thought I was dumb enough to throw 18 years of marriage away for a couple of empty words in exchange for the opportunity to basically "F" me for free. 

"You work too much" *normally this would be a legitimate complaint, but not when you couple it with "We need more money".
(translation) you're "F'd" whichever way you play this one cowboy

"I'm sleepy, besides I'm tired I've been touched all day (original translation) Staying home with small kids is tough, and I'm all hugged out. (new translation) I'm still a little dry from this afternoon.

I could go on. In a sad gallows sort of humor way, this is actually cathartic. I bet you a buck I laugh the next time she says anything to me, because now in the back of my mind I'll be "translating it". Great thread nice777guy. LIL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You'll never trust me no matter what I do! (the truth usually helps)

You're pushing me away!

My friends all think.....(because you've only told them a small part of the story)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread. As hurtful as these cliches have been in the past, I just had to laugh. I recently read a book by Andy Andrews titled "The Noticer". The book is an inspirational book; it conveyed two messages. The first message is everything in life is about perspective. And the second message tells the reader the best is yet to come in life. I'm certain these cliches are all about perspective (at least one person's anyway).

I believe I've heard most of the above words of wisdom utter by the wayward spouse at some point in the past three years. However, I've got a few more to contribute.

1) You made me cheat (_Gee! I don't remember holding a 
gun to your head._)

2) You are always so negative. You must be bi-polar.(_Could 
it be that I'm in a bad mood because I'm tired of your
lying, cheating, and stealing? Not to mention that you do 
absolutely nothing around the house when you are 
actually at home._)

3) Oh, that item must belong to one of our daughters. (_I'm 
pretty sure I would have remembered that!_)

4) Oh, my mother gave me that. (_Pleeez, a mother isn't 
going to give a grown man something that mushy. _)

5) That marriage certificate means nothing--it is just a printed 
piece of paper. (_What? I'm missing something here! 
Yeah, 20 plus years of my life!_)

This has been fun. Hope everyone has a better 2010!


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

You know I always get that "your so negative thing" too. The problem is, if you tease a dog, even a "really nice doggy" long enough, he's going to growl and maybe even snap at you.

The sad reality is if you'd just play with him a bit and love on him some, he'd be the best companion and protector you ever had. I guess some woman just don't understand how to care for husbands/dogs. It's a [email protected] shame. LIL


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

"It's not what you think."

"I never wanted this."

"I didn't go looking for this."

"Things changed."


----------

